# vhf antenna repair/upgrade for cheap



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I have an old vhf antenna on my boat that was developing some major fiberglass splinters on the whip portion. Evertime I would walk around the cuddy cabin, my arm would get a fresh dose of splinters. I had an epiphany in Lowes the other day. They sell WHITE electrical tape. I got a roll and meticulously layered that antenna in alternating consecutive revolutions. It worked GREAT!!!!!!! No the antenna looks good, has no external splinters, and I dare say is stronger than before. Just thought I would pass along the idea to anyone else with the same problem.


----------



## ShooterChief (Apr 20, 2009)

cool hint..............Thanks!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds pretty good in theory. Just curious, have you tried it yet? I was wondering if the insulating properties of the electrical tape would also keep out radio waves, making reception and or transmission really weak.


----------



## Ocean Man (Sep 27, 2007)

> *David Ridenour (4/21/2009)*Sounds pretty good in theory. Just curious, have you tried it yet? I was wondering if the insulating properties of the electrical tape would also keep out radio waves, making reception and or transmission really weak.


I'm not sure if the tape would interfere or not, but I would be concerned with the antenna itself. I was having trouble transmitting and receiving and it turned out to be my antenna. The outside looked pretty good to me but the inside was all corroded and kept it from working properly. I would bet that the inside of yours is corroded as well if it was splintering.It took me a little while to realize mine was not working because I could ask for a radio check and I would get an answer right back, problem was they were very close by.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm with DR....You're gonna possibly put yourself in danger for a measely $50.00?????

WOW!!!!!!!!!

George


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

To clarify, my antenna had TINY fiberglass splinters, not any big cracks. I would definitely replace it if it had major problems. However, I kept getting splinters each time I reached around it to walk around my cuddy cabin. I have indeed tried it since then, and it definitely works, just as well as before. 

Electrical tape has no insulation properties other than that of its physical barrier. It would take some sort of metal sleeve to act like a farraday cage before you would get significant reduction in transmission power.

I took alot of physics in school, reason I know as much as I do about electricity.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

You've tested the swr's and talked to somebody 20 miles away??????

Then yer good to go........I'd be buyin a new antenna....

George


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

I called from gulf breeze and was answered by someone in perdido. They came in loud and clear, and said so was I.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll trust that :banghead


----------



## Fairwaterfishing (Mar 17, 2009)

Another thing to try. its just like a fishing rod blank most of them are fishing rod blanks built by shakespeare. I just go get some flex-coat from your local rod builder and apply a thin coat. put some rags and tape to catch what runs down. when its dry there will not be any more exposed fiberglass to get ya


----------



## The Admiral (Mar 13, 2009)

I lightly sanded mine 2 years ago then white alwgripped them they still look brand new


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Spar varnish or polyurethane works quite nicely.


----------

